# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  my name in Russian?

## Yaroslava

Hey I'm a newbie! Anyway, I was wondering what my name is in Russian.  *Erin Joyce Taylor* 
and what  *Yaroslava* is in Russian. 
I think Yaroslava is writen Ярослава right? 
Oh! How do you say *" Take what you can and give nothing back*"?? I have to translate that for school and am totally clueless!! 
Thanks for helping me out.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Hold on, I'm confused. Why are they already giving you such complex phrases to translate when they haven't even taught you that names stay the same between language to language, or the name "Ярослав"? Perhaps there is some form of it I'm unaware of, but it's spelled Ярослав. Ярослава would be the genitive form of that. Or maybe it's some weird Czech/other Eastern European variant... 
Are you sure you have no clue? How long have you been in this Russian class? Shouldn't they have taught you something before giving you this work?

----------


## Kurush

> Hey I'm a newbie! Anyway, I was wondering what my name is in Russian.  *Erin Joyce Taylor*

 Эрин Джойс Тейлор   

> and what  *Yaroslava* is in Russian.
> I think Yaroslava is writen Ярослава right?

 Right. It is a possible Russian name. But I don`t think what it was a common name ever in pagan times - not many parents can name their girl "Glorified by fury"  ::    

> Oh! How do you say *" Take what you can and give nothing back*"

 Бери что можешь и не давай ничего взамен.
//Good text for beginners. Optimistic  ::

----------


## Yaroslava

> Hold on, I'm confused. Why are they already giving you such complex phrases to translate when they haven't even taught you that names stay the same between language to language, or the name "Ярослав"? Perhaps there is some form of it I'm unaware of, but it's spelled Ярослав. Ярослава would be the genitive form of that. Or maybe it's some weird Czech/other Eastern European variant...  
> Are you sure you have no clue? How long have you been in this Russian class? Shouldn't they have taught you something before giving you this work?

 I know! I have been taking Russian for one month now. We just started learning the alphabet.  My teacher is insaine so he told us to "challenge our minds" and try and translate "take what you can ang give nothing back." for some odd reason......I can tell it's going to be a long year. ;p 
~yaro~

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by Yaroslava  and what  *Yaroslava* is in Russian.
> I think Yaroslava is writen Ярослава right?   Right. It is a possible Russian name. But I don`t think what it was a common name ever in pagan times - not many parents can name their girl "Glorified by fury"

 You're wrong here. The stem "яро" means "spring" in Old Slavic. In Russian it is still used in agriculture: "яровые культуры" (the crops that are planted in spring). 
The name Ярослав is male. However, many Slavic names can be made female by appending "a", Ярослава is no exception.

----------


## Pravit

> I know! I have been taking Russian for one month now. We just started learning the alphabet.  My teacher is insaine so he told us to "challenge our minds" and try and translate "take what you can ang give nothing back." for some odd reason......I can tell it's going to be a long year. ;p 
> ~yaro~

 Gahh!?!? Hold on, did he teach you some words before he taught you the alphabet? Because there's no way anybody learning Russian for a month could do that. You'd have to be studying for at least a year to translate some reasonable but error-riddled form of that. I would say at least 2 years or so before you'd have a chance of translating that correctly. It's kind of idiomatic and a bad phrase to pick for translation, really. The "give back" part, for example, would have probably screwed me up a year or two ago, I would have written some combination of "дай" and "назад." 
Are you in college or high school?

----------


## Masha

*Yaroslava wrote:* Take what you can and give nothing back
=Возьми всё, что сможешь, и ничего не отдавай

----------


## Pravit

It would have been a lot more fun if we told her her name in Russian was something like Абдулла Акбар Мхаммад Али, guys.   ::

----------


## JJ

> You're wrong here. The stem "яро" means "spring" in Old Slavic. In Russian it is still used in agriculture: "яровые культуры" (the crops that are planted in spring).

 Ярослав, Ярослава came from Ярило and слава, Yarilo is an old Slavic god of sun and spring. here is more about Yarilo

----------

